# Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^



## Legolasvegas (5. April 2011)

*Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

Hi community,
Ich habe ein Problem mit Linux. Nach längerem einlesen habe ich mich entschieden mich mal mit einem Server auf Fedora und Amahi Basis einzurichten.

Sowiet funktioniert auch alles wie es soll jedoch scheiter  ich als Anfänger an einem , wahrscheinlich einfachen, Schritt.

Grade bin ich dabei Wake on Lan einzurichten. 

Hier der Link der Anleitung:
Wake on Lan

und ich krieg folgendem Punkt nicht hin und versteh ihn ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.



> den Modus auf g, so wacht dieser auf, sobald ein MagicPacket an die  MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte gesendet wird. Da allerdings beim  Herunterfahren das Netzwerk deaktiviert wird, kann der Rechner auch  nicht aufgeweckt werden. Zu diesem Zweck wird dieses Skript benötigt:
> #!/bin/sh
> # file: /sbin/wol
> ifconfig eth0 up
> ...


Ich hab schon alles versucht. Das Script schreiben krieg ich nicht mals hin und schreibeberechtigung für etc/init.d/halt hab ich auch nicht. 
Hab scon gegoogelt und vermute das ich einfach nach dem falschen gesucht habe. Ich kriegs zumindest nicht hin und wäre danbar, wenn mir wer das erklärt.
Gruß
legolasvegas


----------



## mattinator (5. April 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

In der Fedora Distribution sollte das init-Verzeichnis unter /etc/rc.d/init.d zu finden sein. Wahrscheinlich bist Du als normaler Nutzer in der KDE- oder GNOME-Session angemeldet. Zum Anpassen der genannten Scripts benötigst Du jedoch root-Rechte. Wie ich Dich verstanden habe, kannst Du mit Begriffen wie "vi" oder "mc" wahrscheinlich nicht viel anfangen. Falls doch, dann z.B. wie folgt vorgehen:

Terminal starten
im Terminal eingeben: su -
danach mit dem mc oder vi das Script "/sbin/wol" erzeugen wie oben beschrieben
chmod a+rx /sbin/wol
im Script /etc/rc.d/init.d/halt möglichst weit am Anfang nach den Kommentaren (# am Zeilenanfang) die Zeile einfügen: /sbin/wol


----------



## Legolasvegas (5. April 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

Ich kann mit den Begriffen nichts anfangen... JA bin über ne Grafische Oberfläche drin ist glaub ich auch Gnome


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

1) Terminal starten (unter Gnome müsste es unter "Zubehör" sein, unter KDE heißt es "Terminal")
2) da du die Konsole als normaler User gestartet hast, musst du dir hier erstmal root-Rechte verschaffen. Das geht mittels Eingabe von "su -" oder "sudo su".
3) für Einsteiger eignet sich der Editor "nano" am besten. Also gibst du ein: "nano /sbin/wol". Dort fügst du dann (mit der Maus) die jeweiligen Zeilen ein, drückst Strg+X (für "Exit"), drückst Enter zum Speichern und bist aus dem Editor raus.
4) Das Skript ist fertig, kann allerdings noch nicht ausgeführt werden. Das machst du durch die Eingabe von "chmod +x /sbin/wol" möglich.
5) Zu guter Letzt öffnest du mit nano /etc/init.d/halt ("nano /etc/init.d/halt") und fügst "/sbin/wol" dort ein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Legolasvegas (5. April 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

Boah vielen Dank wieder was gelernt.. man lernt Linux echt zu schätzen ihr seid genial.. danke nochmal.


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Linux - Anfänger scheitert ^^*

Schön, dass es jetzt funktioniert. Anfangs ist das Konsolengedöns sehr frickelig, wenn man gewöhnt ist, sowas in Menüs mit der Maus einzustellen. Wenn man sich aber daran gewöhnt hat (und das dauert gar nicht mal so lange), wird man feststellen, dass man solche Einstellungen in der Konsole wesentlich schneller vornehmen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------

